# "Windows Update Error" "Error 0x800A138F"



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Content of pasted page:
Windows Update Error
Windows Update has encountered an error and cannot display the requested page.
Select from any of the following pages for information about Windows Update services, or send us your feedback.
Windows Update Home Page
About Windows Update
Support Information
You can also get online support if you are having problems with Windows Update.
Send error number to Microsoft (0x800A138F)
Note This sends error information but does not create a support incident; you may or may not receive a response.
The 0x800A138F is a general error number. The more specific error number listed in the Windows Update Log is 0x80072F05

From the searches I've done at Google, I gather this error is common to all versions of Windows.

What I've done so far in trying to solve this problem:
Formatted the hard disk and reloaded Windows 98, replaced the memory, changed the main board bus speed and slowed the processor, slowed the memory clock from 133 to 100. (Memory is PC133.)

Any suggestions?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

How about this

Problem Description: 
You will see an error entry like this in the Windows Update.log file:

Error IUENGINE Querying software update catalog from https://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/getmanifest.asp (Error 0x80072F05)

Resolutions: 
Make sure that the computer's time and date settings are correct. This is the most likely cause of this error. If those settings are correct, then check that valid SSL certificates are installed on the computer using the steps below.
1. Open Internet Explorer, click "Tools," and then click "Internet Options."
2. Select the "Contents" tab and click "Certificates."
3. Select the "Trusted Root Certification Authorities" tab.
4. Check for a certificate called "Microsoft Root Authority."
5. Double-click it.
6. On the "General" tab, make sure that the "Valid from" dates are correct. The dates should be something like "1/10/1997 to 12/31/2020."
7. On the "Certification Path" tab, under the "Certificate Status" section, make sure it says "This certificate is OK."
8. Click "OK," and then locate a certificate called "NO LIABILITY ACCEPTED."
9. On the "General" tab, make sure that the "Valid from" dates are correct. The dates should be something like "5/11/1997 to 1/7/2004."
10. On the "Certification Path" tab, under the "Certificate Status" section, make sure it says "This certificate is OK."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Issue Applies To: 
Windows 2000
Windows 98 and Windows 98 Second Edition
Windows Millennium Edition
Windows Server 2003 Family
Windows XP

Did this resolve your problem?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.

I didn't have to go any further than setting the date and time.

I've for years been doing Windows updates on computers that had dates that were *YEARS* off and this is the first time I have run into this error.

I have been doing some reading on the web about this problem and it appears Microsoft made fundamental changes to the way their servers handle Windows updates. These changes were made as a result of vulnerabilities exposed by MSBlaster worm. These recent changes must be the reason I didn't have the problem before now.


----------

